# 8 Sep with Captain Delynn-51 lb gag



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Had been coordinating with Captain Delynn Sigler for a few months to schedule a trip with my family on my boat. 

Specifically requested that we target large grouper as he knows how to get the job done when it comes to catching big grouper. Had to cancel the original date due to weather, but was lucky in that he had an opening on 8 September a week or so later from our original date. 

We left the dock around 6:30 AM when it started to get light. Stopped outside the pass for bait from the blue bait boat and headed south. Run out was calm with smooth seas. 


Arrived at our first drop we started off with a hot scamp bite putting several in the box and I got rocked on a nice grouper bite and lost one coming up as well. Was disappointed, but hoped to have a chance to redeem myself later on. 


Throughout the day we moved around picking up scamp and a few almaco jacks. 


Around 1:00 pm we made a stop and found the grouper bite that we came for. First two drops resulted in red grouper up to 11 lbs. 

Then the last bite of the day came and it was the personal best gag grouper for my brother and the largest on my boat weighing 51.5 lbs at outcast bait and tackle. 











With the grouper limit filled and the lid barely closing on the 150qt cooler and a bunch of sore arms and backs, we pointed the bow north around 1:45 pm.


The fishing is only going to get better as me move through September and into October. Highly recommend contacting Captain Delynn if you have considered doing so, he will put you on the fish of your dreams and assist you in honing your fishing schools while doing so! 

Have never been on such an awesome grouper trip in all of my life fishing offshore.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Very nice gag!


----------



## Tim_G (Feb 22, 2008)

markw4321 said:


> Have never been on such an awesome grouper trip in all of my life fishing offshore.


These type of comments seem to follow Delynn around. Congrats on the catch and good job captain!


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Very nice . Congrats on a stud gag!!


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Capt. Delynn does not surprise me anymore. I don't think that guy can stay away from those huge fish. I know I going to have to book him soon. Very nice catch !


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Superman I say!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

That's what I'm talking about. Full Grown grouper !


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

*Great catch*

Congrats on a great catch and Yes Captain Delynn is awesome. He knows how to find them. He is definitely the Fish Whisperer.


----------



## seabiscuit (Oct 8, 2009)

I'm out of compliments. He's just da man.


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

Sweet !


----------



## c_stowers (Jan 10, 2012)

Nice gag! Capt. Delynn is the grouper master for sure. Roughly how far offshore did you guys fish?


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

This dude is unreal. I have seen several recent reports on a close friend's boat that hires him as well and I look forward to the day I get to fish with him.


----------



## Redcross33 (Jan 8, 2014)

Monster GAG!!!! Nice fish


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

if a big grouper is living close enough to reach......delynn will find him!!! good job on a huge copper belly!


----------



## NoCatch (Apr 27, 2008)

Just BEAU-TEE-FUL! :thumbup:


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

The Fish Whisperer strikes again! The man is a living legend


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Captain Delynn never disappoints. He's a blast to fish with too. Big grouper tremble at the mention of his name...


----------



## spinfactor (Sep 22, 2013)

Congrate's on a job well done. You by chance have Captain Delynn number?


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

850-758-2165 should work


----------



## The LaJess II (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice catch of fish Mark. Always a good trip report with Capt. Delynn. I bet when you guys seen how big that Grouper was your heart went to pounding to get it in the boat. :yes: Good Job.


----------



## floorman1 (Jan 10, 2012)

What does it run to hire a captain like that?


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Capt Delynn is def a legend, had a few opportunities to fish w/ the grouper master the last few months with fiends whom hired him for a day of smack down fun but the stars never lined up for me.

Can't wait to fish with this fella!

Jimmy


----------



## spinfactor (Sep 22, 2013)

markw4321 said:


> 850-758-2165 should work


Thank you sir


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

floorman1 said:


> What does it run to hire a captain like that?


He's really reasonable and he's a one man band. Baiting hooks, running the boat and gaffing fish and never misses a beat. Call him and tell him what you wanna do and he will hook you up.


----------

